# Questions about apprenticeship



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

Not sure of your location. So here is my two cents.

If you live where there is a strong union presence then join the union. If not find a non union company that is legit.

If you go union you more than likely will not have to pay for any of your school. Non union might do the same if they are hurting for help. So it is entirely possible that you could save your GI bill for a construction management or business degree. 

Your military education may be counted but probably not. Apprentices who have had work experience in the field may get credit for hours in the union but you will still have to start at the beginning with school. With the credit hours you could start out at a higher pay.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

- it's easy to find someone to apprentice under. you don't want to apprentice under just anyone though. if you go union then when you start out it is likely not going to be your choice who you apprentice under, after you get some time in ask for rotation until you find skilled people to work with. if you go non-union i recommend researching the companies thoroughly, in my experience the best non-union contractors are the family owned and operated firms that look very professional and do industrial and commercial work. check out there better business bureau report and maybe do a legal search on them. Always keep looking for the best firm to work for if you think the one you are working for should be better, that doesn't mean hop from shop to shop, but look at the work others do and you will run into people from other companies on jobs.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I would try for a Union apprenticeship and if there are none close apply to the one that is closest and do what you need to in order to keep the job if offered. Union membership is always best in your pocket and benefits in the long haul.


----------

